# Wallpaper cottage..scotland



## Mikeymutt (Sep 7, 2016)

Whilst on our hols.me and missy met up with stussy for a day of exploring.he took us into the back end of nowhere.we started out with this little cottage,not a lot to it and empty.but some nice wallpaper and features.this was the start of a great day out and the places just got better and better.thanks to stussy for showing us around


----------



## tazong (Sep 7, 2016)

If you did a urbex photo book mikey - i would buy it with out a shadow of a doubt.
Your photos are just amazing - you could take a picture of poo and could make it look good.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 7, 2016)

Aw thank you taz.that made me laugh really loud about the poo.


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 7, 2016)

Can't see the wallpaper you mention in the title 

Excellent work Mikey


----------



## smiler (Sep 7, 2016)

You could post anonymously and most of us would know it was you from the pics, another goodun Mikey


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Sep 7, 2016)

That's a lovely cottage, I'd name it after the pink fireplace. Thanks for posting.


----------



## HughieD (Sep 7, 2016)

Some lovely colours and textures there Mikey.


----------



## Brewtal (Sep 8, 2016)

That's lovely mate. Really nicely captured.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 9, 2016)

Stunning images,and another first class report Mikey.


----------



## ReverendJT (Sep 10, 2016)

tazong said:


> If you did a urbex photo book mikey - i would buy it with out a shadow of a doubt.
> Your photos are just amazing - you could take a picture of poo and could make it look good.


I'll take a copy! Great shots as always.


----------



## Stussy (Oct 29, 2016)

Excellent mate, wonderful angles!


----------



## Bonjo (Dec 7, 2016)

One of my fave ones you have done Mikey. The window with the vines is just awesome. Agree with the others, your photos are just stunning bud


----------



## Pilot (Dec 8, 2016)

I do wonder how cottages like this become derelict and forgotten. Even if someone died with no family, property of,any kind rarely goes unnoticed by the council, who are usually quick to post possession notices. I wonder how many there are just sitting there slowly being reclaimed by nature.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Dec 8, 2016)

There are dozens of ex 'farming' properties sitting unoccupied - all to do with the land and the gathering together of smaller holdings to make more viable farms in the mechanised age. Now't to do with any Council in this case and the Authorities can only move in if there are no next of kin, having made proper representations in the Official Press, but this is only for 'built up areas' and rarely for farming lands as the land registry in 99.9% of cases shows a direct overall ownership. When one looks at these properties you soon see that most have no services, proper access roads and any old well will be contaminated or dried up - they don't even start to tick the boxes for holiday lets. In Victorian times etc., one had to live 'on the job' if you worked on the land, otherwise most of the daylight hours would be spent in travelling. Today's situation is vastly different as with suitable transport, workers can cover huge acreages. My families's farm in North Yorks originally had six such dwellings; two are now daytime shelters for bird watchers, field study groups etc., but with all associated outbuildings removed, one is converted into a feed and seed store and the other three were demolished ages ago.


----------

